# Dont mix Alcohol and benzo's



## Captain_Fear (Sep 30, 2006)

I took 3mg of Ativan before going to a resturaunt with family and friends. When i got to the resuraunt i could feel the drug kick and i was fine but I made a mistake and had a glass of wine. I felt like i had 4 glasses of wine and i was almost drunk which meant my judgment was gone and so and i had another and it was all down hill from there. I dont remember much of the night but im pretty sure i made a fool of myself. I had a huge hangover the next day. I am normally very careful when i take benzos so i feel like an idiot and everytime i think about it i get really anxious and embarrassed.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Last night I took .5 mg of klonopin before I went to this party. It only took like 3 beers before I felt drunk. I only did it so I can get drunk easier without killing my liver. Actually my belief is that it prevents hangovers, because I'm drinking less while getting more drunk because of the benzos. Do you think this is a stupid idea? I don't know. I didn't really feel all that great anyway. Being drunk is overrated. 

Do you get a different feeling when just drinking instead of drinking with benzos?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am not a doctor but mixing benzos and alcohol doesnt sound like a good idea to me. Taking something so you have to drink less and harm your liver less sounds like false economy to me.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Same thing happened to me when I was on ativan. I took some (I dont remember how much, probly 2mg since that was my dose) and then I began to drink a 40oz of malt liquor. I have no memory of what happened after about the first few drinks. Then next day when I woke up I noticed that I had either taken several more Ativan while drunk or had lost them. 

My dad was with me and thankfully took care of me while I was completely blacked out. I am told I puked in his brand new van, I tried to take a pee at a gas station and I was so intoxicated that my dad had to tell the clerk that I was "special needs" because I was acting like a retard. When I was pissing I fell on my *** several times and woke up the next day with numerous bruises and cuts. 

...so yeah, DONT MIX ALCOHOL AND BENZOS (especially Ativan). 

Im now on Klonopin and the effect doesnt seem to be nearly as amplified as with Ativan but you should definitely use extreme caution because ALL your inhibitions will go out the window at a certain point and then there is no turning back.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

be warned, be warned....klonopin, even at low doses and enough alcohol will hit you like a truck only your best friends can convince you really hit you. Xanax and Klonopin have equal or greater impairment when mixed with alcohol than virtually every other benzo. I think i have a post years old on here about klonopin + 5 day Carnival cruise = 2 1/2 day cruise. If I were a doc, id actualy tell my patients that may be inclined to have a drink to find a suitable babysitter (1 friend, family member, significant other --not multiples of either-- otherwise, it turns into a party :boogie ) and retreat to a safe haven for the night with a 6 pack and your dose. See if you can manage to do simple things like open the fridge and actually remember it the next day. Ive been very surprised how little of either greatly impairs some people.



scotthallkevinnash said:


> Then next day when I woke up I noticed that I had either taken several more Ativan while drunk or had lost them.


nah you didnt lose 'em :lol


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Redefine said:


> Last night I took .5 mg of klonopin before I went to this party. It only took like 3 beers before I felt drunk. I only did it so I can get drunk easier without killing my liver. Actually my belief is that it prevents hangovers, because I'm drinking less while getting more drunk because of the benzos. Do you think this is a stupid idea? I don't know. I didn't really feel all that great anyway. Being drunk is overrated.
> 
> Do you get a different feeling when just drinking instead of drinking with benzos?


well I doubt anyone would recommend drinking + benzos but I have little doubt the trend will continue with anyone inclined to drink. Gotta remember to multiply your beer consumption X 1.5 to 3 with benzos. you start to get dimishing returns after your 20th virtual beer but by that time, you've likely started dancing on tables...or drooling on yourself passed out. Come morning, it will only be a tall tale told by your peers that you swear didnt happen...


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Why does it seem like people who drink on benzos can't stay within their limit? Is there just a point where you can't stop yourself from drinking more until you pass out?


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I made this mistake once. I had taken xanax, not sure how much, and went out drinking. People thought I had taken other drugs because I was really out of it and I almost got kicked out of a club for sleeping :s


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

orbit55 said:


> Why does it seem like people who drink on benzos can't stay within their limit? Is there just a point where you can't stop yourself from drinking more until you pass out?


because your limit becomes 1/2 or 1/3 of what you thought it was to begin with without the nausea and vomiting associated with what actually drinking too much would cause. Most people probably do stay well within their "limit" but as little as 3 beers + benzos can really fruck some people up. Me personally, i can take 2mg of klonopin and drink just one beer and feel just as if ive had 3 or 4. A typical night out on the town where a person could have 6-8 drinks and be around the legal BAC normally would have exponential ataxia/slurred speech/mental impairment combined with benzos (and almost certainly some amnesia). The problem starts around the 3rd or so drink though, when the loss of inhibitions makes a person wanna ride the wave of euphoria by continuing knocking back drinks and possibly adding more benzos to the mix. So yeah there is a point where you almost cant stop without intervention as its too much fun after judgement is thrown out the window.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had to learn that lesson the hard way too. It was even 12 hours between taking Ativan and having 1 beer. Barely made it back to my friends apt before passing out


----------



## rhcp61 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea say you normally take 2mg of xanax to feel good. Only take 1mg or less if you plan on drinking because you WILL pass out or eat any remaining benzos that you have. Pretty much if i have any benzo on me i will end up taking it thinking im fine then waking up the next morning and asking myself what the hell i was thinking. Even when not drinking this happens. 

I once bought 9 10mg valium. I decide to take 3. An hour later im thinking im not where i should be and take 3 more. 30 Minutes later i decide well ive gone this far might as well take the rest, downed em and thats the last thing i remember. Fast forward 16 hours later i wake up....and realize i was way more messed up then i thought i was. I dont know if its just me but they have this effect which makes me think o yea im fine im perfectly straight and i wake up the next day and realize i was mangled.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

i am on klonopin ,doesn't matter.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Isn't it common sense?  Nevertheless, I too had a similar experience. I was supposed to an old friend I haven't met for years and took 4mg klonopin before meeting him. It didn't work well, so I ordered a 2000cc pitcher and started drinking till I got drunk. For the first time my anxiety was gone but I also suffered from the first, horrible hangover.


----------



## itasetalemece (Jan 9, 2012)

*Hello ! Let's get acquainted !*

Hello , I recently on your forum , let's get acquainted!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Benzos + Alcohol = Disaster. :no


----------



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

Not for everyone. I can drink just as much as before. No difference. Well, It looks like I feel even less sedated. I have strange opposite effects with some meds. Like painkillers(tramadol). They make me energetic.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Captain_Fear said:


> I took 3mg of Ativan before going to a resturaunt with family and friends. When i got to the resuraunt i could feel the drug kick and i was fine but I made a mistake and had a glass of wine. I felt like i had 4 glasses of wine and i was almost drunk which meant my judgment was gone and so and i had another and it was all down hill from there. I dont remember much of the night but im pretty sure i made a fool of myself. I had a huge hangover the next day. I am normally very careful when i take benzos so i feel like an idiot and everytime i think about it i get really anxious and embarrassed.


 Really? What a surprise considering they both hit GABAa receptors. Who would have thunk it. Basically there's an age old rule, if your on a benzo 1 beer= 2 beers and it's been posted on this forum countless times. Everyone has their horror stories to tell.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1482489/


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

metamorphosis said:


> Really? What a surprise considering they both hit GABAa receptors. Who would have thunk it. Basically there's an age old rule, if your on a benzo 1 beer= 2 beers and it's been posted on this forum countless times. Everyone has their horror stories to tell.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1482489/


He posted this thread before you created your account. 

Thread necromancy like woh.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mixing them is very dangerous and led me to do some really crazy stuff 
It's not that i would get drunker then usual but at some stage i would just black out and wake up in all kinds of situations. It scared the **** out of people around me and for some reason I kept up this behavior for years before i just gave up on medz 
I had similar problems when i mixed alcohol with SOME anti-depressants 2

Now i have been off all medz for a few months and when I drink alcohol i am back to being a normal drunk but after my experience with mixing the two i am left not wanting to do either


----------



## HollowTheory (Nov 3, 2011)

I've noticed that since I've started taking benzos on a regular basis I get horrible rebound anxiety after drinking. Even when my anxiety was at its peak I never experienced a similar phenomena pre-benzo. Perhaps its simply my brain chemistry changing with age but I suspect it has something to do with the klonopins effect on my GABA receptors. Kind of a mixed blessing. Makes alcohol less desirable, but considering I probably shouldn't be mixing in the first place, might be a good thing. Something I don't experience is additional sedation or cognitive impairment, at least none that I can notice. That could be due in part to the fact that the two 1 mg klonopins I take per day amount, at this point, to nothing more than sugar pills, having no perceivable effect. I recently went in for a gastroscopy and was initially given 4 mg of midazolam. When I started dry heaving and trying to rip the tube out of my throat I was given another 4 mg. Suffice to say the doctor was somewhat taken aback when even after 8 mg of midazolam and my normal dose of klonopin I was still entirely lucid with all my faculties intact and even whispered to the nurse in frustration, "He's still wide awake!", to which she replied "I know, I don't know what you want me to do". And then they shrugged and recommenced the procedure to the mutual discomfort of all involved. So basically, 'only' been on klonopin six months without upping my dose and already noticing some unsettling tolerance issues and physiological changes.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

offbyone said:


> He posted this thread before you created your account.
> 
> Thread necromancy like woh.


 Whoops, my bad! All your senses are keen and honed. I hear you loud and clear


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

lol you wanna get drunk drink on wellbutrin, really dangerous you will end up in the holding cells not knowing what you did the night befor, apparently some old guy killed his whole family and didnt rememeber it


----------



## The Other (Oct 23, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> lol you wanna get drunk drink on wellbutrin, really dangerous you will end up in the holding cells not knowing what you did the night befor, apparently some old guy killed his whole family and didnt rememeber it


Haha what? I doubt that was the Wellbutrin that made him do that.

I drink occasionally and I'm on 300mg Wellbutrin and haven't noticed anything strange, though I don't get _drunk_ often. I know my limits very well.

But anyway, I was an idiot once and drank a couple beers while on 1mg Xanax and felt more drunk than I should have, so I stopped.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I learned this the hard way a couple nights ago, took a sublingual lorazepam after drinking and It only made the panic worse. Plus It got me really messed up.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

metamorphosis said:


> Whoops, my bad! All your senses are keen and honed. I hear you loud and clear


Haha no worries. I just liked the discrepancy. :lol


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scum of Society said:


> Haha what? I doubt that was the Wellbutrin that made him do that.
> 
> I drink occasionally and I'm on 300mg Wellbutrin and haven't noticed anything strange, though I don't get _drunk_ often. I know my limits very well.
> 
> But anyway, I was an idiot once and drank a couple beers while on 1mg Xanax and felt more drunk than I should have, so I stopped.


Yep i drank on Wellbutrin 2 and i was fine
Have me drink the same amount on effexor or Paxil and i would go crazy like that guy


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

alochol should never be paired w/ any medication, let alone a benzo.


----------



## The Other (Oct 23, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> Yep i drank on Wellbutrin 2 and i was fine
> Have me drink the same amount on effexor or Paxil and i would go crazy like that guy


Paxil? My boyfriend's mom has been on Paxil for years and she gets drunk and even _wasted_ occasionally, and nothing wierd ever happened to her. Everyone's different I guess?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah that's what i was saying
It nearly messed up my whole life so just be careful people


----------



## trr (Jun 16, 2013)

rik said:


> Not for everyone. I can drink just as much as before. No difference. Well, It looks like I feel even less sedated. I have strange opposite effects with some meds. Like painkillers(tramadol). They make me energetic.


sorry for writing in an old thread, but i have exactly the same weird reaction and was trying to find some experiences exept being blacked out with small amounts of alcohol.
usually i am supersensitive to alcohol especially if i did not drink for a long time before. like 2 bottles of big beer is good enough for me. im a girl and weight not too much.

now im taking 1mg tablet phenozepam and if i drink after that, im getting drunk much harder and still have purely clear head. its even no fun to drink, although i like the energetic effect. plus absolutely no hangover. i wonder what is the point here.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I've been there. Complete blackouts. Total amnesia. I think the emotional stress and regret is worse than any physical consequences.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

trr said:


> sorry for writing in an old thread,


I love to see 5 year old necro'ed post of which I was a contributor. It allows me to evaluate what crazy **** I might have said back then.


----------



## trr (Jun 16, 2013)

Foh_Teej said:


> I love to see 5 year old necro'ed post of which I was a contributor. It allows me to evaluate what crazy **** I might have said back then.


soo, how about drinking alcohol with benzos now?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been drinking alcohol on benzos with good results since 2007. I just don't exceed 0.5mg of Klonopin. Everything in moderation...


----------



## MissInvisible22 (Jun 1, 2013)

Im curious if there are any sites online that are legal to order xanax from... I dont quality for insurance and cant afford a therapist


----------



## Spacebar (Apr 22, 2013)

MissInvisible22 said:


> Im curious if there are any sites online that are legal to order xanax from... I dont quality for insurance and cant afford a therapist


No, it's illegal. Try contacting your county's health department, they will lead you in the right direction to get you free or low cost care.


----------



## Big Game Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

One time, I took 2mg Xanax and probably about 4-5 shots of Vodka. I woke up naked in my bed and I had eaten a whole box of Nutty Bars. I was super ticked off and amazed at the same time. How could I possibly eat a whole box of Nutty Bars?


----------



## dc44dc44 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Ativan + Alcohol*

I can drink just as much as normal on Xanax! I just started Ativan today I was wondering if I will have to build a tolerance to the Ativan before I drank?


----------



## mickeys (Sep 28, 2014)

*Thank you for this thread...*

A friend took some ativan tonight, after some wine, and I couldn't figure out why she seemed so much more "off" than normal. It was kind of frightening, actually.

Now I know, and I'll help to ensure *that* doesn't happen again.

Seriously: thanks to all of you.


----------



## meffect (Oct 30, 2012)

the benzo's dont enhance the good parts of alcohol. when i combine the two i just get super tired. its pointless

benzo's are **** drugs anyway


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Alcohol & benzos can be safely mixed. I know from vast personal experience over the last decade. The problem comes when idiots drink too damn much, thus the blanket warning about never mixing them period.


----------

